# Non-menopause related vaginal dryness ICD DIAG code?



## Medicalcodinged (Nov 29, 2018)

What is the most specific ICD 10 code for a non-menopausal women experiencing vaginal dryness? From the ICD 10 Index under atrophy/vagina (senile) I see N95.2 which takes you to the menopause/peri-menopausal section.  Patient is in her early 30's. No documentation of low estrogen.

Thanks for the help!


----------

